
Do not use Syncthing (2019) - mindB
https://www.gkayaalp.com/blog/20190102_syncthing.html
======
djsumdog
> The other takeaway is that, backup, and backup often

I feel like that's the bigger takeaway. I've had issues with MEGA and Dropbox
not syncing things correctly or getting caught in weird loops. I started using
Syncing and now I have three tools.

Always do regular backups with something like duplicity. duplicity + backblaze
works pretty well, and put a calendar event down to try a manual restore every
month too. You can tell duplicity to discard older stuff and it will organize
your snapshots correctly.

I need to do this myself too.

